
Ask HN: My app is live, should i register a company? - epynonymous
i have completed the first version my app (on the app store), this is a side project for me, and registered under myself.  should i register a company, my reasons for incorporating would be to absolve personal financial liability and i do plan on charging money for the service so from a tax persepctive, separating the company taxes from my personal taxes, right now the app is free.  anyone have experience on this, or can recommend a good lawyer with this type of background in the states?  i am thinking particularly of a c corp in deleware.  regarding equity, i had some folks helping me on the project, but i don&#x27;t think they deserve any equity, but i&#x27;ve heard that single founder companies are not that desirable, funding is something i&#x27;m seriously considering, but the project is too early phase and i am doing most of the development and soon to be marketing myself.  thanks in advance
======
espeed
If you don't have one already, set up an LLC for your development/consulting
company to operate under. Until you get traction or funding, keep the app
under your LLC. When you get funding, set up a Delaware C -- your investors
will want it set up right so wait until then and have an experienced startup
attorney do it properly. Regarding equity, unless they are a 50/50% co-
founder, don't be doling out equity here and there. When you set up the
Delaware C, your attorney will set up a vesting schedule for co-founders,
employees, etc.

~~~
epynonymous
thanks much!

